# Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample



## BeachBoy08 (15. August 2008)

Für alle Fans der Golden Sample Modelle von Gainward gibt es jetz tolle Neuigkeiten:
Gainward bietet ab sofort auch die die HD4850 als Golden Sample Version an.
Wie all Golden Sample Modell erhält auch die HD4850 einen anderen Kühler und wird von Haus aus übertaktet. Die GPU wird bei diesem Modell auf 700 MHz und der Speicher (512 MB DDR-3) auf 2.200 MHz übertaktet sein. Damit dürfte Gainwards HD4850 vorerst die schnellste am Markt verfügbare HD4850 sein.

Wer eine HD4870 bevorzugt muss sich noch etwas gedulden: Von Gainward wurde die HD4870 Golden Sample zwar noch nicht offiziell bestätigt, aber die Chancen für diese Karte stehen sehr gut.

Meine Quelle


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

Erstmal muss man sich ja daran gewöhnen das Gainward jetzt auch ATI-Karten ausliefert 

Allerdings ist leider nichts zum Preis bekannt, die Golden Sample waren eigentlich immer ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zur Standard-Version.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Erstmal muss man sich ja daran gewöhnen das Gainward jetzt auch ATI-Karten ausliefert
> 
> Allerdings ist leider nichts zum Preis bekannt, die Golden Sample waren eigentlich immer ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zur Standard-Version.



Preis für die "Golden Sample" bei Alternate: 149 Euro.
Gainward HD4850 "Golden Sample" bei Alternate


Gruß


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis 

In dem Fall ist der Preisunterschied wirklich gering!, so solls auch sein


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Hinweis
> 
> In dem Fall ist der Preisunterschied wirklich gering!, so solls auch sein



Sind 23,00 Euro zur normalen HD4850 von Gainward. 23,00 Euro für einen anderen Kühler und etwas mehr Taktraten? Zahle ich nur, wenn der Kühler wirklich besser ist und der Lüfter leiser als der normale.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. August 2008)

Hab gerade eben noch ein paar Infos zu der Karte auf Fudzilla gefunden.

Wie bei allen Golden Sample Modellen wird auch die HD4850 übertaktet sein und zwar auf 700 Mhz (GPU) und 1100 MHz (Ram). Zum Vergleich: Die Standart HD4850 hat 625 MHz und 1986 MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für alle Aufrüster sei noch zu sagen, dass die Karte einen 8pin Anschluss (keinen 6pin) benötigt! (siehe Bild unten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

Die Taktsteigerung ist aber ordentlich...lässt sich eine normale HD4850 auch so stark übertakten?


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wie bei allen Golden Sample Modellen wird auch die HD4850 übertaktet sein und zwar auf 700 Mhz (GPU) und 1100 MHz (Ram). Zum Vergleich: Die Standart HD4850 hat 615 MHz und 1986 MHz.



Der Standart Core-Takt beträgt 625MHz und nicht 615MHz. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. August 2008)

Hm hast recht, da hab ich mich vertippt....

Schon verbessert 

EDIT: Hab grad auf Fudzilla.com einen Test der HD4850 GS von Gainward gefungen, siehe *hier*.

Von Gainward steht uns übrigens auch bald eine übertaktete HD4850 (mit 1GB Ram) ins Haus. Diese wird auch über einen Dual-Slot Kühler auf vernünftigen Temperaturen gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer die Sapphire HD4850 (siehe *hier*) kennt wird sicherlich den Kühler wiedererkennen. Bei der Karte von Gecube wurde nur eine andere Plastikabdeckung verwendet.


----------

